# What shoes?



## jwhan (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to try spank platform pedals on one of my mountain bikes.
What type of shoes do you wear with this type pedal?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You can wear just about any shoe if you're just tootling around and cruising to the corner bodega for six pack and cigs. If you're interested in good performance for more aggressive mtbing, There are many brands that make flat pedal specific shoes. Most cycling shoe brands also make flat pedal specific shoes. A few brands specialized in flat pedal shoes. Five-Ten used to be the benchmark, but they've changed ownership so IDK now. The main characteristics that are important besides fitting your foot well are appropriate degree of stiffness and flex of the sole and good grip of the soles on the pedals. I'm currently wearing Shimano flat pedal shoes which fit me well.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I used Five-Ten impacts for years. But recently had durability issues after they were bought by Adidas or whoever. I couldn't get a full season out of them. A few seasons ago I bought a pair of Giro Jackets Mids and they have been holding up great. The Jackets are also easier to don and dof. The soles also seem stiffer than the Impacts and while not as tacky, they do seem more durable. They are also not as warm as the Impacts and seem better for summer riding. JMHO..


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I have always liked Giro shoes, but admittedly haven't tried their platform shoes. Previously when I used platforms, good skateboard shoes were my favorites based on the stiffness and stickiness of the sole and the support (when the laces are properly tied).


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

5-10 was bought by Adidas so they are no longer on my buy list. Adidas is just going to dilute the brand with inferior quality.,

The team at 5-10 started a new shoe co though.... so there is still hope

https://www.unparallelsports.com/product-category/mountain-biking/


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been in the Ride Concepts, www.rideconcepts.com
New brand, rider owned and focused only on building the best MTB footwear. Check out the Livewire. Better value and tech for $100 than anyone else.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

2wheelrevolution said:


> I've been in the Ride Concepts, www.rideconcepts.com
> New brand, rider owned and focused only on building the best MTB footwear. Check out the Livewire. Better value and tech for $100 than anyone else.


Interesting, These are now on the list for my next pair. The D30 insoles and protection seem like a great idea.


----------



## GabrielLuke (Nov 29, 2020)

CUP-TON said:


> I used Five-Ten impacts for years. But recently had durability issues after they were bought by Adidas or whoever. I couldn't get a full season out of them. A few seasons ago I bought a pair of Giro Jackets Mids and they have been holding up great. The Jackets are also easier to don and dof. The soles also seem stiffer than the Impacts and while not as tacky, they do seem more durable. They are also not as warm as the Impacts and seem better for summer riding. JMHO..


I think it is helpful to say more "pretty much everything as "pretty much everything" might well be one man's "raw denim, chinos, dress pants, and suits" and "converse sneaker shoes, sweatpants, distressed jeans and shorts."

It's a really, very tall order for one shoe, when you just mean "pretty much everything"


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

voliviavv24 said:


> I think any comfortable shoes will suit. I wear an adidas ultraboost 19. Of course they are expensive but I often buy shoes in online stores with a good discount. Most often I use one store. I think you should buy some shoes with a boost because it's very cool and very comfortable


Pretty much any shoe will not suit for actual mountain biking. Running shoes just aren't comparable as a mtb focused shoe at staying on the pedal.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> many brands that make flat pedal specific shoes. Most cycling shoe brands also make flat pedal specific shoes. A few brands specialized in flat pedal shoes. Five-Ten used to be the benchmark, but they've changed ownership so IDK now. The main characteristics that are important besides fitting your foot well are appropriate degree of stiffness and flex of the sole and good grip of the soles on the pedals.





JonosOld said:


> Many brands make flat pedal-specific shoes if you're interested in a good performance for more aggressive moving. Most cycling shoe brands also make flat pedal-specific shoes. A few brands specialized in flat pedal shoes. Five-Ten used to be the benchmark, but they've changed ownership, so IDK how. Besides fitting your footwell, the main essential characteristics are the appropriate degree of stiffness and flex of the sole and good grip of the soles on the pedals.


Plagiarism!!!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Nat said:


> Plagiarism!!!


It's a spam link to some work boots, profile should be reported.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jestep said:


> profile should be reported.


Yeah, someone should do that (I did when I posted).


----------

